# مساعده ضروريه في برنامج arena ولكم الشكر



## ارجوان2011 (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم. هذا اول موضوع لي واتمنى منكم ألمساعده في برنامج arena ياليت اللي عنده امثله وحلول سواء كانت بسيطه او لها العديد من الافكار عن queuing حيث أني طالبه و لدي مشروع صغير وليس لدي الخبره الكافيه فيه شاكره لكم جداً *


----------



## eng/seko (12 مايو 2011)

انا عندى اسطوانه تعليميه للبرنامج ال arena انا برضه مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى المحاكاه الصناعيه بواسطه ال arena


----------



## شهبندر (12 مايو 2011)

إذا كان ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن محتوى الأسطوانة

بالنسبة للأمثلة, في مجلد smarts توجد أمثلة عديدة (مجلد في نفس المكان الذي تم فيه تنصيب ARENA)


----------



## diaahere (24 مايو 2011)

يا ريت لو تقدر ترفع لنا الاسطوانة ضروري عشان عاوزين نتعلم ارينا كويس

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

